# Uber Select?



## Noble Ape (Feb 6, 2019)

Took my first select ride tonight without even meaning to. I drive a Hyundai Kona and took a short ride downtown that I noticed paid much better than a base X rate. Upon investigation I have Select open as one of my available ride types. This is new as I was previously only on X. I checked the San Antonio Select-eligible vehicles and Kona is nowhere to be found. Anybody else ever seen this?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

A Kona? Seriously?


----------



## Noble Ape (Feb 6, 2019)

2Cents said:


> A Kona? Seriously?


Yes, and I rather like it. Added bonus, it's apparently a luxury vehicle.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I like it too.
Didn’t know it qualified for Select


----------



## Noble Ape (Feb 6, 2019)

2Cents said:


> I like it too.
> Didn't know it qualified for Select


It just showed up today as far as I know, I did like making 2.5x an X rate for a 5 minute trip.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

No offense, but I don't see how in the world the Kona would be considered a Uber Select vehicle. If so, I'm guessing Uber has really watered down their criteria for this class of service, but it doesn't really matter.

I bought my present car after doing a lot of research for the purpose of driving Uber Select. The criteria, nearly three years ago, was pretty basic- just get a car on the list that had leather interior. The Optima was on a very narrow/short list. Then, right after my purchase, Uber expands the list so vastly, it was so not funny that I just about got angry. Regardless, it doesn't matter. What matters is that I would definitely be starving (and hence, quit) if I could only do Uber Select because I get so few of those requests. I use to get maybe one each shift, now I get maybe one every two or three days/shifts. I learned real quick that I'd have to continue to do Uber X at the same time (as well as drive for Lyft, who has since then came out with similar levels of service). I spent a lot more money to get a vehicle that would allow me to drive Select, yet I have not made up the difference in Select fares. Grant you, I do get lots of compliments on my car, and people are always surprised it's a Kia, but that's mostly do to the size of the vehicle and how the interior was designed. If I'm still doing this when I have to replace this car, I will not be buying another vehicle for Select, unless I can do so without having to pay a premium.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

A Hyundai Kona? Jeeze, my C-Max has black leather seats. I almost guarantee it feels larger inside than a Kona too since it's basically a Ford Escape lowered to the ground with a hybrid drivetrain. I wonder if I'll at least qualify for UberKomfy® when it gets to DFW.

Hearing stories like this makes me feel good about my usual stance of avoiding Select when I'm riding. Half the time Uber XL is cheaper in Dallas than Select anyways... and there's a 50-60% chance you'll get picked up by a Suburban vs a Hyundai Kona or a Camry with leather.


----------



## Noble Ape (Feb 6, 2019)

When I first went from eats to rideshare it tried limiting me to XL only. It took several calls to try to explain that it only had 2 rows and 5 seats. This went on for about a week before X showed up.


----------



## MauiUberLyftGuy (May 4, 2019)

I have a Honda Pilot EX-L and it's X and XL but NOT Select and I have idea why. It's an extremely nice leather upholstered car and I get compliments on it all the time. It's not a huge deal. My best friend drives a BMW X5 which is X and Select but not XL and he gets a Select ride maybe once every 2 or 3 weeks. I'm XL only and make a lot more money than he does.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

MauiUberLyftGuy said:


> I have a Honda Pilot EX-L and it's X and XL but NOT Select and I have idea why. It's an extremely nice leather upholstered car and I get compliments on it all the time. It's not a huge deal. My best friend drives a BMW X5 which is X and Select but not XL and he gets a Select ride maybe once every 2 or 3 weeks. I'm XL only and make a lot more money than he does.


you're somewhat confusing and sound like you're contradicting yourself. first, isn't a pilot an suv? I wouldn't refer to it as a car. Second, you started off saying "it's x and xl,...." and then go on to say "I'm XL only...." I think I see what you're trying to say; the pilot can be used for x and xl and select, but you choose to only do xl. wow. I considered doing xl, but the greenlight people claimed it was somewhat saturated in the DFW area. I wondered if they were just blowing smoke up my tailpipe.

What I haven't read on this forum yet is the idea of how riders can figure out that they can get a select car on an x fare by just paying attention. I wonder now that Uber has made the list of eligible cars a lot longer a couple years ago how much less Select is making for everyone involved when you consider how many drivers have multiple levels of service turned on.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Shut up, take the money and stop asking questions.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Lyftmeister said:


> you're somewhat confusing and sound like you're contradicting yourself. first, isn't a pilot an suv? I wouldn't refer to it as a car. Second, you started off saying "it's x and xl,...." and then go on to say "I'm XL only...." I think I see what you're trying to say; the pilot can be used for x and xl and select, but you choose to only do xl. wow. I considered doing xl, but the greenlight people claimed it was somewhat saturated in the DFW area. I wondered if they were just blowing smoke up my tailpipe.
> 
> What I haven't read on this forum yet is the idea of how riders can figure out that they can get a select car on an x fare by just paying attention. I wonder now that Uber has made the list of eligible cars a lot longer a couple years ago how much less Select is making for everyone involved when you consider how many drivers have multiple levels of service turned on.


You're giving people rides in your vehicle for the same amount that a driver with a Civic is getting. The Pilot is not a cheap car by any means and has a higher operating cost than a Civic, but if you're happy driving at those rates, then by all means.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

xl gets a lot more requests in almost any market than select.

you can make more money driving a $2k minivan than a $20k select car.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

got a p said:


> xl gets a lot more requests in almost any market than select.
> 
> you can make more money driving a $2k minivan than a $20k select car.


This is true, but I like driving a BMW! I am ready for 7 Series now.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

wicked said:


> This is true, but I like driving a BMW! I am ready for 7 Series now.


And so are your cheap flailing passengers.
Step up your game..
Ride sharing appreciates you.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

2Cents said:


> And so are your cheap flailing passengers.
> Step up your game..
> Ride sharing appreciates you.


I bet my car costs less in maintenance than yours since I do all mechanical work myself. Everything is not what it seems. It was so cheap to buy too.

I don't really care what other people are driving/doing. As long as I'm making the green I'm winning.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Do what works for you.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

wicked said:


> I bet my car costs less in maintenance than yours since I do all mechanical work myself. Everything is not what it seems. It was so cheap to buy too.
> 
> I don't really care what other people are driving/doing. As long as I'm making the green I'm winning.


German cars past their warranty are cheap for a reason. May your luck hold out.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Here's a funny article to entertain your viewpoint. You aren't wrong for the previous models.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/jalopnik.com/bmw-engines-are-gigantic-pieces-of-shit-1784684330/amp
A car is a car, is a car. There is nothing you can't fix really.

To their credit I have had next to zero problems with it up to 170,000mi.

It's one of those questions about lifestyle. Sure I could get a Prius and not worry about it. The problem is, then you're driving a Prius.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

wicked said:


> Here's a funny article to entertain your viewpoint. You aren't wrong for the previous models.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/jalopnik.com/bmw-engines-are-gigantic-pieces-of-shit-1784684330/amp
> A car is a car, is a car. There is nothing you can't fix really.
> 
> ...


It's usually the transmission that betrays you. Before I bought an e46 the previous owner had put $3500 into the entire SMG hardware replacement.


----------

